# Corner Flusher ????



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

When using a 2.5" Angle Head to finish, what is the correct size Corner Flusher to use when taping 2",2.5" or 3". Thanks


----------



## adoggyadog (Jun 6, 2008)

*Corner Flusher ????* 
When using a 2.5" Angle Head to finish, what is the correct size Corner Flusher to use when taping 2",2.5" or 3". Thanks


try using the 2.5 corner flusher as your first coat, not your finishing. go out there and buy your finishin flusher, maybe a 3 inch, or better yet a 3.5:thumbup:

the best result you will ever get is dry tape the house first. which means apply tape, wipe down tape without no coat, allow to dry. second use your 2.5 flusher as your first. then use your 3 inch flusher as your finish. remember to always rough sand between stages.

the reason for the 2 to the 3 inch is simple, if you put too much compound within the first coat, you may end up with cracks. the 2 inch applicator assures a light application, plus the 3 inch for the last coat would hide all imperfections the first coat left behind, thus giving it a better finish.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

we use a 3 1/2 on the first coat and a 2 1/2 for the second coat. we tape with a bazooka and use a corner roller, so I can't really give you any comments on a flusher, but I assume it will work the same way as a corner roller and angle head. Everbody I know of that uses corner tools use the bigger head for the first coat and then get smaller on the second coat, that way there is no need to sand between coats to remove any trash left on the edge.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Short answer, 3


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

adoggyadog said:


> *Corner Flusher ????*
> h remember to always rough sand between stages.


Why? Surely if you flush and use the box neatly, there is no need for this.
All we ever have to do in preparation for the next coats is maybe knock off the odd nib, and that's not often.


----------

